# 3-2-1 for brisket?



## jajlanderson (Jun 30, 2013)

getting ready for my maiden voyage on a Primo XL and want to start with a brisket and a pork butt.  Jeff Phillips talks about using the 3-2-1 method of open, wrapped and open for ribs.  would that work for brisket as well to help with the tenderness and juices putting a little beer and/or apple juice in the foil?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

To make a long story short. Probably not. What size is the brisket?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## geerock (Jun 30, 2013)

If you're asking if 3 hours open, 2 hours wrapped, 1 hour open will work for brisket the answer is no..... on many levels.  Some wrap part way thru the cook and others ( like myself ) leave it unwrapped until it reaches about 200 IT and then double wrap in foi with a little liquidl and then a towel or blanket and in a cooler for it to rest for an hour or two.  This is where the magic really happens.  Now keep in mind I always smoke a full packer brisket.  If you have just the flat some will chime in and suggest wrapping earlier as it cooks to preserve moisture.  In either case you need patience.  If you pull it too early or don't let it rest you may be sorry.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 30, 2013)

jajlanderson- With brisket (Whole packer, flat or point) the time that it takes to cook them is well beyond the 5 hour window that Jeff uses for 3-2-1 ribs. 

With large muscle meats such as brisket and butts, it's a matter of cooking to temperature and not by the clock. Some folks will use foil to wrap brisket and butts to get through the stall (around 160°-165°) and others don't. The Stall or plateau phase is where the break-down of the connective tissues takes place-it can't be avoided and some times you'll encounter a couple of stalls during the cook.

Post up q-view of your cook so we all can admire your handy work.


----------



## jajlanderson (Jun 30, 2013)

My bad - I was really talking about the 2 hour wrap with liquid then final hour unwrapped part. I will be cooking a whole packer so it will be a lot more than 6 hours I am sure. The smoker isn't here yet so i am just planning to try to make the first effort a good one. 

Geerock do you think the double wrap in cooler phase works better than while in the cook?


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

the only time a wrap. is when i pull it off at rest.

remember to post a Qview

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 30, 2013)

jajlanderson said:


> getting ready for my maiden voyage on a Primo XL and want to start with a brisket and a pork butt.  Jeff Phillips talks about using the 3-2-1 method of open, wrapped and open for ribs.  would that work for brisket as well to help with the tenderness and juices putting a little beer and/or apple juice in the foil?


I will probably take a different position than others on here.  Though the "3-2-1" actual times won't work because brisket takes a LOT longer than 6 hrs to cook, the concept CAN be applied.  When the brisket hits its stall, you can wrap it in foil and add a braising concoction if desired (aka TX Crutch), then you can pull it out of the crutch and place it back on the cooker sensa foil to tighten it up like you do ribs.  I say GO FOR IT and tell us how it worked out for you.


----------



## geerock (Jun 30, 2013)

jajlanderson said:


> My bad - I was really talking about the 2 hour wrap with liquid then final hour unwrapped part. I will be cooking a whole packer so it will be a lot more than 6 hours I am sure. The smoker isn't here yet so i am just planning to try to make the first effort a good one.
> 
> Geerock do you think the double wrap in cooler phase works better than while in the cook?


Yeah.....   what Mule69 said.  Thats how I do mine.  The best time to eat brisket is after the rest period. Unwrap, slice and eat.  I can't see why we would rest a thick piece of meat to let the juices distribute and tenderize, and then let it go back to where you started.  You wouldnt do it after resting a steak.   No different.  But hell try it if you feel so inclined.


----------



## jajlanderson (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks. The rest description helps make that decision.  I will leave it unwrapped the whole time and do the cooler rest steps.


----------



## themule69 (Jun 30, 2013)

jajlanderson said:


> Thanks. The rest description helps make that decision. I will leave it unwrapped the whole time and do the cooler rest steps.


Remember to post a Qview. we all like to DROOL!!!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jajlanderson (Oct 16, 2013)

OK - finally had my inaugural cook on my new Primo - it was fantastic.  i got a large (18# before i trimmed the hard fat off) brisket from COSTCO.  was surprised at how different the pieces were with how flexible they were when i picked them up.  I picked the most flexible piece (full packer) and went with it.

I injected with beef broth, rubbed it with red hot sauce/coarse salt/course ground pepper.  

here it is ready to go on.  













brisket prepped.jpg



__ jajlanderson
__ Oct 16, 2013






built the grill temp to 270 and put it on.

it cooked really steady and spent almost no time at the 170 mark.  I used Kat's advice and put it in a foil pan with a little liquid (beer - but am trying her Dr Pepper and broth next go around) and covered with foil for the final period.













brisket cooking.jpg



__ jajlanderson
__ Oct 16, 2013






wrapped the finished product at 190













brisket finished.jpg



__ jajlanderson
__ Oct 16, 2013






in foil and a towel and sat in a cooler.  the darn thing only took 10 hours to cook so I was very early with the meat for dinner, but it held up great and was fork cuttable and easy pull tender.  the bark was great but just didn't get a good smoke ring 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















cut brisket.jpg



__ jajlanderson
__ Oct 16, 2013






can't wait for the next cook.  ribs or a butt next.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 16, 2013)

that does look yummers from here.  got that down...now NEXT!!!!

Kat


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks great, good color, send me some.

Gary


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2013)

I would take some of that anytime, including right now!

Disco


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 16, 2013)

I have actually done several "3-2-1" style briskets with good results. I start unfoiled till the internal temp hits 165°, then I put them in a big foil turkey pan with a bottle of good beer and let them cook untill the internal temp hits 185 to 190. Pull them out of the pan and put them back on the grates - the internal temp drops back down about 10°, then let them finish up to 190°-190°. The last part usually takes 3-4 hrs. depending on the piece of meat, which sets up the bark again, but doesn't make it to tough or hard.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106730/brisket-at-the-stroke-of-midnight


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2013)

Sounds like your cooking a roast to me.  Never tried it that way might have to give it a try.

Gary


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 16, 2013)

gary s said:


> Sounds like your cooking a roast to me.  Never tried it that way might have to give it a try.
> 
> Gary


I was after the tenderness/moistness you get from the foiling, but still wanted to retain some bark. I also do unfoiled briskets, this was just something else to try and I was plesantly suprised by the results.


----------



## gary s (Oct 16, 2013)

Always good to try something different, you never know .For years I always cooked brisket either foiled or un-foiled  just depending, but for about the past year I started wrapping in butcher paper after about 6 hours on the smoker. If I hadn't tried I would have never known.

Gary


----------

